# Which Ritchey 1-bolt clamp kit for an SLR Carbonio



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Ritchey offers two possible 1-bolt clamp kits to retro-fit its 1-bolt seatpost to carbon rail seats. Does anyone know which will best fit an SLR Carbonio (ie, SLR with carbon rails?).

http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=98383

They give dimensions, but it's a bit difficult for me to measure that accurately.

Thanks.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

I believed its the 8x8.5mm,Im buying one as well,, 



Dr_John said:


> Ritchey offers two possible 1-bolt clamp kits to retro-fit its 1-bolt seatpost to carbon rail seats. Does anyone know which will best fit an SLR Carbonio (ie, SLR with carbon rails?).
> 
> http://www.ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=98383
> 
> ...


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Do all carbon rail saddles require special clamps ie. thomson?


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

ritchey only offer two brand in particular, fizik and selle italia,but it might fit with thomson,


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

For an SLR Carbonio you'd use a 8x8.5 clamp kit. We've found that most saddles will fit with the 7x7 clamp kit that is supplied with the post. Selle Italia and Fizik have strayed a little from that which is why we have two different clamp kits for them. Material of the rails is usually not a factor in determining which clamp kit to us. Of course if you're ever unsure please feel free to email me here at Ritchey and I'll be happy to let you know for sure.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Dave for confirming,,another question is ,when does Ritchey release the size 34.9 stubby post with 8mm setback? thanks



Ritchey_Dave said:


> For an SLR Carbonio you'd use a 8x8.5 clamp kit. We've found that most saddles will fit with the 7x7 clamp kit that is supplied with the post. Selle Italia and Fizik have strayed a little from that which is why we have two different clamp kits for them. Material of the rails is usually not a factor in determining which clamp kit to us. Of course if you're ever unsure please feel free to email me here at Ritchey and I'll be happy to let you know for sure.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

bon_gabs said:


> Thanks Dave for confirming,,another question is ,when does Ritchey release the size 34.9 stubby post with 8mm setback? thanks


The Stubby is really just a special make for various bike manufacturers that we happen to carry extras of. We unfortunately don't sell enough for other sizes to make sense.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

thats bad news,,Im really hoping that ritchey has this size option.,,8mm offset for other sizes are availble only 34.9 dont..I badly needed it,,:cryin: 



Ritchey_Dave said:


> The Stubby is really just a special make for various bike manufacturers that we happen to carry extras of. We unfortunately don't sell enough for other sizes to make sense.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I should have followed up with this thread... I just emailed Ritchey after posting my question and got an immediately response. Love the seatpost. FWIW, every Ritchey component I've bought has come in under the claimed weight, which is definitely not the case for others. My only complaint is that I wish there was an option to buy the seatpost with the clamp kit you need, rather than spending more money to buy the second clamp kit.


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Dave,,any updates yet if ritchey still on production process of zero or 8mm offset for size 34.9 stubby? I just read this article below, seems that I need to be special to get one..
http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/road/2009/feb09/california09/tech.php?id=/tech/2009/news/02-23



Ritchey_Dave said:


> The Stubby is really just a special make for various bike manufacturers that we happen to carry extras of. We unfortunately don't sell enough for other sizes to make sense.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Kim Kirchen pretty much gets what he wants. At the moment, there is still no plans to make them for consumer sales. However, articles like that, and your feedback, do make for compelling arguments to reconsider. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

bon_gabs said:


> Hi Dave,,any updates yet if ritchey still on production process of zero or 8mm offset for size 34.9 stubby? I just read this article below, seems that I need to be special to get one..
> http://autobus.cyclingnews.com/road/2009/feb09/california09/tech.php?id=/tech/2009/news/02-23



Just realized I made a mistake and so did Cyclingnews. The seat mast pictured is a production item that we currently offer. However it only fits Scott Addicts (30.25 seat tube). Our logo isn't on it because we're not a sponsor of HTC, and not because it's a prototype.

A 34.9, 8mm offset stubby is in the works and we'll most likely have some available in a few months.


----------

